# Looking for plans (to build mini-tracked vehicle like in this video)



## fastkars52

Hello,

I just signed up. I'm looking to build a two passenger tracked vehicle similar to this: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY7wd0OuEb4"]YouTube        - tracked vehicle[/ame] 

The seating would be inline. Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy plans for this kind of vehicle? Thanks. 

Bruce

fastkars52@yahoo.com


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Looking for plans*

Bruce,

Welcome to the forum!

Mind if we move this introduction thread over to the SnowCat area?  You may get more hits there as not all of the snowcat guys venture out into this section of the forum.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Looking for plans*



fastkars52 said:


> does anyone know where I can buy plans for this kind of vehicle?


I dunno where you could buy them but if you find out please share the source!!!

We have several hobby-fabricator/shade-tree mechanics here who would probably love to build that thing!






bczoom said:


> Mind if we move this introduction thread over to the SnowCat area?  You may get more hits there as not all of the snowcat guys venture out into this section of the forum.


That's a good idea.  I will move it to the NOT NECESSARILY SNOWCATS area to see if it draws more interest.  There will be a 'redirect' from the original location to there also.


----------



## fastkars52

Will do!


----------



## Melensdad

By the way, for the tracks, I'd bet you could splice together a couple snowmobile tracks and make a set long enough to work on a small vehicle like that one.  The hard part would be the steering mechanism, could a car differential be used???


----------



## fastkars52

I believe that an open diff is used.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i think getting a snow trac varriator system would be a better choice for high speed opperation as brake steering can be exiting at high speeds,  that is why all your new high powered armor uses a cross drive transmissions that chnge gear ratios from left to right to steer. that track sustem is cool and the road wheels look kind of sw48ish a longer track base would make for better stability and a smoother ride, the track system he has is using the walter christie princaples with a loose track and torsion arm axles i don't see much use for it but it seems capable and looks fun.


----------



## fastkars52

That's good info. Thanks. But it doesn't get me any closer to finding plans to build the thing. Once I have the plans in hand then I'll probably have further questions about what kind of tracks would be best, engines, diffs, and the like. Do you have a set of plans, or do you know where to get some? Plans are what I'm really interested in getting my hands on right now. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's a one off machine i don't think you are going to find plans which is why i provided the info you need to create your own plans. in the long run you might save money buying a cushman trackster raid trac or a ranger for somethng in that size class and upgrade it with a moderen reliable engine. 
if your are looking for a fun buggy than i beieve you will have to build from scratch


----------



## fastkars52

You may be right Don. But I'd still like to see if I can find some plans. I've also been contacted by a guy who has some used Thiokol's for parts. I may get there yet. Stay tuned.


----------



## Av8r3400

I've seen these videos before.  Neat and fun looking little toy.

It's powered by a little turbo diesel engine, too!


----------



## aksnocat

Here's something that looks somewhat similar that does offer plans:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRPHT9wm5cI&feature=fvw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRPHT9wm5cI&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## fubar

I dunno, 
but if you go over to the first guys house, don't park your car where he can see it...unless you don't mind tracks all over it!!  
I thought the white van was gonna get it a couple of times.


----------



## timandkim

cool stuff i seen a homemade sno cat made out of a front wheel drive car in the bush one time we were moose hunting and this guy came along got to look at it a bit but never had a camera ... also seen one built out of a hydrstatic swather that was a very nice machine ....there is a guy up here in the bush that is trying to put the components out of a hydrostatic swather into a br 100 tub will be a fine machine if it ever gets done ...
Tim


----------



## weatherby

Here is a little tracked vehicle


----------



## fubar

Something looks wrong with that picture


----------



## timandkim

we have a 1981 muskeg carrier sure glad they changed the cab 
Tim


----------



## timandkim

and whats with the smooth flat track cleats something looks way off with the track set up .....wonder is that restored to 1953 original
Tim


----------



## Av8r3400

(Tim--  It's a model...)


----------



## timandkim

holy crap and im not even blond ,but it is really early in the morning


----------



## Av8r3400

(It's a _*really good*_ model...)


----------



## timandkim

wonder how big it is cant really tell in the pic


----------



## timandkim

thanks for saying its a really good model i don't feel so dumb now...i just showed that pic to kim and she thought it was real ,,,but she is blond
Tim


----------



## timandkim

when i told her it was a model she said how would that guy fit in there if it was a model


----------



## weatherby

timandkim said:


> when i told her it was a model she said how would that guy fit in there if it was a model



That's funny

Here is a pic of the motor, and the builder says it's about 14" long


----------



## timandkim

wow he sure did a neat job very deceiving pics that's why i don't buy sno cats off of pics on the internet ...if the guy ever makes a video sure would love to see it .... that is if the guy can get out of the cab to run the camera he looks kinda smooshed in there lol...


----------



## weatherby

CORRECTION......The length on the RC Muskeg is 35" NOT 14   Sorry!


----------



## timandkim

still amazing that the guy can fit in there 35 inches not much room
Tim


----------



## sutluc

About the first vehicle, I think the tracks are Hagglund tracks. I've seen videos of a few of those Swedish home built tracked vehicles and many of them seem to use those tracks.
I'd use conveyor belt. Time consuming making grousers and wheel guides, but probably cheap in comparison. (unless you live in Sweden, I think Hagglund tracks must grow on trees there)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they arn't skegga tracks but i believe they are a rubber track for a skid steer loader or mini excavator it looks like a go anywhere toy but i would bet after a 50 mile trip you would be wore out


----------



## timandkim

hey there thats a interesting idea has any one out there tried to use conveyor belting to make tracks or track splices wonder what it would be cut with ?????
Tim


----------



## sutluc

Cut it with a utility knife, punch bolt holes with a hole punch.
It's a pretty common track material.
The cutting and punching belt would be the easy part of building a machine from scratch. Fabricating grousers and wheel guides would be much more time consuming.

Sorry, I was thinking Hagglund, but what I meant was BV202.
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:20&biw=1152&bih=710


----------



## DynatracGuy

Consider a Ranger made by NP Arnold in the 70's.  They come in narrow and wide track.  The narrow will actually fit in the back of a full size pickup.  I have a wide track one for snow removal.  Get one with a roll cage or add one.  They are small enough you can do a head plant when going over the edge of large drift... I've done it.  Had to repair the snow blade that time.  It has attachment points on underbody for mounting a blade.  Built my own easily.  There are similiar ones made by other companies around the same time.  There are pictures here.


----------



## DynatracGuy

If anyone is interested I'll take detailed photoes of my Ranger.  I can capture all the major details, like use of off the shelf spindles and hubs.  The original manufacturer is long gone so no source of plans.  This vehicle really is piece made, out of off the shelf components.  It even avoids using a drive sprocket by using a snow tire to drive the track!


----------



## fubar

Off the shelf...
The rear end, what is it out of?
Is it a limited slip?  
Why does it not just pull on one side and constantly try to turn one way or the other?

I am contemplating building a rig, similiar to an otter/thiokol imp/ranger but the third member is a sticking point for me. 
The drive sprocket is a sticking point also, but that is just a question of how much the war dept. will not know, I mean, will allow me to spend.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

down where you live an old guy guy named dick out there at willow built one like you are talking about you should go up and talke a look and chat with the old guy about the shortcommings of that desighn


----------



## soutthpaw

go for a Passe Partout or a Playcat.  something along those lines  then upgraded the engine and drivetrain... If I keep mine that is the plan..  here is a couple sites with more info  
http://www.joesgarage.us/PPT.htm

http://timwafer.com/ppt.html

here is the thread on mine,  have not done much on it as got busy with other priorities.    will get to it at some point heh  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=36245&highlight=passe+partout


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i have raid track for the oldest boy that's the plan for that one also if you can buy a cushman trackster a honda motor and a ring and pinion change makes a nice little conversion.


----------



## DynatracGuy

fubar said:


> Off the shelf...
> The rear end, what is it out of?
> Is it a limited slip?
> Why does it not just pull on one side and constantly try to turn one way or the other?
> 
> I am contemplating building a rig, similiar to an otter/thiokol imp/ranger but the third member is a sticking point for me.
> The drive sprocket is a sticking point also, but that is just a question of how much the war dept. will not know, I mean, will allow me to spend.



Let's start at the front.  The engine is an big old single cylinder Kohler.  A more modern V would be better.  You want good torque, turns are very demanding of the engine.   The clutch is automotive type.   There is a small 3 speed gear box.  The drive shaft goes through a shield to the differential in the rear.  Differential output goes to each side, of course.  There are external support bearings and a drum brake mounted.   It is just mechanical with long arms going to driver up front.  There is a custom chain box to compensate for auto size drive tire.  These are snow tires that engage the tire guides on the track, more or less.  The drive wheel uses what appears to be the hub from a rear wheel drive car.  Those pull straight out with shaft attached, making it easy to adapt to this use.  Non-driven wheels use trailer spindles, hubs, and wheels.  Track is 2 conveyer belts held together with straight angle iron grousers outside and wheel guides/backing plates inside.

As to all the power going to just one side, that only happens if other side is freely spinning.  And tracks do not like to spin.  Turns are done by changing drive ratio between sides.  Brake steering converts one sides drive to heat making it move slower.  Controlled differential, like older Bombardiers, create a gear ratio difference between the sides.  Hydraulic drive sends more flow to one side to turn.  Because flow adjustment is infinite you make very tight turns.  If the control valve includes reversing then you can turn in place.  Neat, but VERY hard on the track.

If I were doing one like the Ranger I'd start with a good garden tractor, like an old Cub Cadet.  They are the only one's with drive shaft.  My perference would be hydrostatic drive, makes it much easier mechanically.  Especially as CC puts hydrostatic drive and differential in same case.  The brake discs are mounted on the differential output, so easy to incorporate for steering.  The rest is  custom chain drive for proper ratio and support.  

Personally I don't like brake steeing, it wastes power, you have to keep the engine at fairly high rpms and it needs to have a governor.  If I were doing it I would go with hydraulic pumps, controls, and motors driving sprockets.  Surplus hydraulic pumps and drives from zero turn radius mowers is an idea.  But they are too weak for any serious use.  Adjustable volume pumps are nice but expensive.  You can use a fixed pump with flow control valve.  These can be found where the unneeded flow is dumped into a return line.  Use one drive motor for each side.  If you do the all the ratios right no mechanical gearing needed.  Best to have each side independant.  Two pump sections bolted together is best, just like used on skid steers.  They bolt directly to the engine with a mount adapter.  Sprockets can be purchased off the shelf, heavy castors or wheels support the track.  Bombardier rubber support wheels are the simplest and completely of the shelf.  

I still want to build one of my own, but just don't have the time.

Check out Surplus Center for cheap parts.


----------



## DynatracGuy

I found an interesting home built on an old thread.  The guy used snowmobile parts etc.  Really nice.  The thread is here.  Here is a video of it:
Homemade Snowcat


----------



## TrackedVehiclePlans

Hello my name is Joshua smith I sell the plans for the personal Tracked Vehicle plans for 10 dollars i will email or mail hard copy . Email if interested Smith813fl@yahoo.com


----------



## TrackedVehiclePlans

Hello my name is Joshua i have the plans for sale for 10 dollars i will email them or hard copy mailed. Email me if interested smith813fl@yahoo.com


----------



## fubar

TrackedVehiclePlans said:


> Hello my name is Joshua i have the plans for sale for 10 dollars i will email them or hard copy mailed. Email me if interested smith813fl@yahoo.com


 
Why Josh, Post us a picture of the one you built from your plans and you just might drum up some orders.


Scotty


----------



## TrackedVehiclePlans

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRPHT9wm5cI&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]Personal Tracked Vehicle      - YouTube[/ame]
that is a vid on youtube i filmed awile back.


----------



## fogtender

TrackedVehiclePlans said:


> Personal Tracked Vehicle - YouTube
> that is a vid on youtube i filmed awile back.


 
Looks fun, but on a rough trail it may beat you to death...  Do you have plans for making it longer and with a suspension?


----------



## fubar

Looks like fun, but I'm after a little more substantial machine.


----------

